# Fotos individuell und überlappend zusammenfügen?



## Jules91 (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, es gibt dieses Thema nicht allzu häufig. Da ich neu bin und mich hier auch nicht auskenne, versuche ich es auf diesem Wege.

Ich habe mehrere Fotos, die zusammen ein großes Bild ergeben sollen. Ich muss sie aber individuell hin- und herschieben können. Es ist also keine vertikale oder horizontale Ebene, sondern ein Gesamtbild ähnlich einer Raute. Zusätzlich sollten sich die einzelnen Bilder überlappen, da ich auf den Bildern identische Motive habe, die dann zusammengeführt werden müssen. Es handelt sich um insgesamt 42 Elemente. Ggf muss ich auch nach Erstellung eines neuen großen Bildes nochmal neue Fotos hinzufügen.

Derzeit verfüge ich über eine Testversion von Photoshop und habe damit keinerlei Erfahrung.


Kann mir irgendwer weiterhelfen?


----------



## sight011 (8. Juni 2013)

Wo ist die Frage?

Du packst jedes Bild auf eine seperate Ebene.

Du positionierst die Bilder.


Wenn Du das mit einer hochauflösenden Kamera geschossen hast brauchst Du auf jeden Fall genug Arbeitsspeicher.

Aber vielleicht verstehe ich die Frage aber auch falsch?


----------



## Jules91 (9. Juni 2013)

Ganz unten, ob mir irgendwer weiterhelfen kann 

Das mit den Ebenen hab ich probiert, allerdings hab ich auf jeder Ebene wieder das gleiche Bild wie auf der vorigen Ebene. Wenn ich da ein neues Bild drauf packe, ist das dann auch bei den anderen Ebenen drauf.. :/

Hab wirklich KEINE Erfahrung damit, daher wäre es schön, wenn jemand das anfängergerecht erläutern könnte


----------



## sight011 (9. Juni 2013)

^^ wie auch immer du das hinbekommst!


Ich geb dir mal einen Tipp:

1.)Erstelle ein neues Dokument.
2.)Zieh per Drag & Drop eins der Bilder rein
3.)Erstelle eine neue Ebene
4.)Zieh das nächste Bild rein
5.)Springe zu Punkt 3

So sollte es gehen!

Was willst Du denn mit dem Bild machen? Drucken? Ist das für eine Webseite? ...?


----------

